# tgs in eclipse bearbeiten



## schuetzejanett (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

schreibe ein größeres projekt in eclipse 3.3. 
Diese möchte ich auch kommentieren, wenn ich jetz die automatische kommentargenerierung von eclipse verwende. Bekomme ich ja tags wie author, param usw. wie kann ich das verändern was hinter author steht, standartmäßig oder für das projekt.
Denn der rechner ist vom Namen her nicht auf mich eingestellt und das heißt ich müsste das jedesmal per hand ändern. Was ganz schön nervig ist.

Kann man das bei den templates oder so ändern oder sonst irgendwo?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

Schau dir mal Java -> Code Style -> Templates an.


----------



## schuetzejanett (18. Jun 2007)

Danke genau das wars habs gefunden. hab einfach die variable user durch mein Kürzel ersetzt und jetzt funzt es auch.


----------

